# دورات مساحيه



## hhmz42 (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي..

هل هناك جهات سواء حكومية او اهلية تعطي دورات مساحية على البرامج او على الاجهزة المساحية او دورات على الاشراف على الاعمال المساحية سواء في نظام التحديد المكانيgps - نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis- الجيوديسيا

ارجو منكم الافادة مع فائق الشكر والتقدير

تحياتي


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (7 مايو 2007)

عرف نفسك والمكان الذى تعيش فيه اخوك فىالله احمد حسن المساح


----------



## hhmz42 (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي احمد حسن المساح
علي اهتمامك 
انا من المملكه العربيه السعوديه _ جده
الهيئه العامه لطيران المدني


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (9 مايو 2007)

لماذا لاترسل اسمك حتى نستطيع ان نتبادل الحوار
علفكره الموضوع اللى انتى بتضور عليه انا كمان مشتاق انى اعرفه جدا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (9 مايو 2007)

ابقى راسلنى


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

علي فكرة اخي الفاضل بنسبة للدورات المساحية اصبحت مهمة جــــــدأأأأ
واذا كنت اخي من مصر حيت تقدم الدورات في الاماكن الاتية وهــــــــــــي 
1- الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فى الاسكندرية 
2- هئية المساحة في المحافظات وهي تطبق لاول مرة وذلك لاهمية الموضوع 
3- هيئة المســاحة او الادارة العامة للمساحة بجيزة 
وانا ان شاء الله سوف ابداء عن قريب دورة في الاجهزة المساحية ويكمن مراسلتي واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## ابو ارجوان (11 مايو 2007)

م\ عصام ممكن مواقع الجهات اللي فيها الدورات


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل ابو ارجوان انا اسف على التاخير ولكن لا يكمن ارسل لك الموضوع بسبب اني ام اشارك اكثر من 30 مشاركة ولكن ارجو انا يصل لك ككلامي هذا المهم اخ الفاضل اذا كنت من مصر فان الدورات تقدم في الحهات و جهات كلها حكومية وهي :
1- الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فى الاسكندرية 
2- هئية المساحة في المحافظات وهي تطبق لاول مرة وذلك لاهمية الموضوع 
3- هيئة المســاحة او الادارة العامة للمساحة بجيزة 
وممكن اخي الفاضل سواء كنت من داخل مصر او من الخا رج فان هذا الموضوع قد ينفع معاك باذن الله وهو الدورة والهدف من الدورة وهوالتعليم المطلوب في النهاية 
ممكن يا اخي الفاضل ان تاخذ الدورة علي يد احد من المهندسين يعني مش شرط الشهادة وهو ما افعلة الان حيث لااستطيع اخذ الدورة خارج المكان الذي انا فية فماذا افعل اتفقت مع مهندس مساحة ويعمل لدي شركة المياة الشرب علي انا ناخذ هذة الدورة بمعني دورة خاصة انا وزملائى ومش مهم الشهادة المهم الاستفادة من الدورة .
اخي العزيز ارجو ان يصل هذا الرد لك ان شاء الله 
في انتظار ردك ان شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأء الله


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (11 مايو 2007)

وانا معاك يا خي لو طلبت اي حاجة سوف ارد عليك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (11 مايو 2007)

ولكان بعد ما اكمل 30 مشاركة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو ارجوان (12 مايو 2007)

اشكرك اخوي م عصام ومااستغنى عنك . ولكن انا احتاج الدورات لابتعاث موظفين من ادارتي ولو امكن عاوز موقع الاكاديمية او الهيئة . واشكرك على اهتمامك .


----------



## hhmz42 (12 مايو 2007)

انا عرف ان هناك دورات في الهيئه العامه للمساحه بجمهوريه مصر العربيه
فراجو من الاخوه الدين في مصر التنسيق مع الهيئه 
ومعرفه الدورات الموجود بجميع تفاصيلها 
قيمه الدورات بالدولار
تلفون الهيئه هو7484904 فاكس 7484880 

ارجو كل من يجد معلومات ان يخبرنا بها وشكرا 

اخوكم /حمزة


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخ المهندس عصام قاسم


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم الي اخواتي المهندسين انعم الله عليكم بنعمة العلم 
هذا هو عنوان الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا فى الاسكندرية وكذلك ارقام الهواتف والفاكسات الخاصة بالاكاديمية

العنوان فى ج.م.ع: طريق الزعيم جمال عبدالناصر – ميامى – الإسكندرية - ص.ب 1029 

تليفون: 5506041/5487785
فاكس: 5487786/5506042/5497882

العنوان فى المملكة المتحدة: 170/173 piccadilly, london wiv9d.d.-uk

تليفون: 44-207-4932510
فاكس: 44-207-4932501

كان نفسي اخي الكريم ان اطرح المزيد من العناوين والمواقع ولكن هناك مشلكة في الرابط ولكن عن قريب باذن الله سوف اطرح جميع المواقع التي تفيد في هذا الموضوع سواء داخل مصر وخارج مصر


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

واسف كمان علي تاخير في الرد والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابو ارجوان (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور والله ماقصرت


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (14 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حلمي63 (16 مايو 2007)

hhmz42 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤالي..
> 
> هل هناك جهات سواء حكومية او اهلية تعطي دورات مساحية على البرامج او على الاجهزة المساحية او دورات على الاشراف على الاعمال المساحية سواء في نظام التحديد المكانيgps - نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis- الجيوديسيا
> ...


 

اخي الفاضل 
اذا كنت تريد دورات في المساحة هناك المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني - خدمة المجتمع بالرياض تقدم دورات في المساحة 
دورات في المساحة منها : 
1- النظام الكوني لتحديد المكان gps> 
2- التوقيع المساحي باستخدام الحاسب الالي ( خرائط تفصيلية وطبوغرافية ). 
3- الرفع المساحي بالمحطة الشاملة ( رفع تفصيلي وطبوغرافي ). 
وانا علي استعداد لمساعدتك 
اخيك المهندس محمد حلمي بمعهد المراقبين الفنيين بالرياض


----------



## hhmz42 (19 مايو 2007)

اخي المهندس محمد حلمي 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اود كيف الاشتراك في الدورات التي تقام في المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني - خدمة المجتمع بالرياض


----------



## saad1971 (21 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز:
هناك دورات متخصصة للمساحة تنظم بواسطة معهد الثانوي للمراقبين الفنيين بالرياض التابع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني - خدمة المجتمع بالرياض 
عدة برامج ومنها كما ذكر الاستاذ الفاضل والطيب مهندس / محمد حلمي بارك الله فيه 

1- النظام الكوني لتحديد المكان gps
2- التوقيع المساحي باستخدام الحاسب الالي ( خرائط تفصيلية وطبوغرافية ). 
3- الرفع المساحي بالمحطة الشاملة ( رفع تفصيلي وطبوغرافي ). 

كما يمكنك الاتصال على الرقم التالي 
014771790 تحويله المنسق 114


----------



## أبوالمعتز (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*تحياتي وسلامي لك أخي العزيز*

أخي العزيز المهندس / عصام قاسم
أخي الفاضل أنا محتاج لدورات في جوانب المساحة ولا يهمني الشهادة بقدر الأستفادة 
أريد منك إرشادي وكوني أيضا متواجد في الاسكندرية.

أشكرك
أخوك مهندس / أبوالمعتز 


م/ عصام قاسم قال:


> واسف كمان علي تاخير في الرد والسلام عليكم


----------



## sami83 (19 يناير 2009)

اخواني انا خريج المركز الجغرافي الملكي الاردني دبلوم مساحه والى الان لم اتدرب 

وصار لي متخرج سنه كامله ولم اتدرب هل يوجد دورات تدريبيه 

ارجو المساعده والافاده من الاخوان

معكم سامي من جده 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## عبدالله شكري (22 يناير 2009)

كيف يتم معايرة جهازtotal astionمن فضلكم شرح مفصل


----------



## amamer (9 فبراير 2009)

*مساح تحت التدريب*

السلام عليكم 
لو ممكن اي اخ من الاخوة يكون عنده حب الافاده واتدرب معاه في المساحة


----------



## road 10 (12 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
المكان الوحيد والصحيح فى جمهورية مصر العربية :
الهيئة المصرية بالمساحة بالدقى 
ولكن كل الشركات المنتجة والوكلاءللاجهزة المساحية تتكفل بأعطاء دورة كاملة لهذة الاجهزة بكامل دوراتها مجانا وراجع الوكلاء فى ذلك مثل سوكيا وليكا وتوبكون وترامبل


----------



## داودسرحان (26 فبراير 2009)

*تدريس مادة المساحة*

انا المهندس داود احمد يوسف -اردني الجنسية عمري 38 سنة , تخرج عام 2006 هندسة طرق وجسور ومطارات .
انا مدرس للمساحة من 2004 وتخرج من تحت يدي مئات المساحين واعطي المادة نظري وعملي شاملة المساحة الخطية والميزان والثيودولايت والتاكيومترية ونهاية بالتوتال ستيشن والجي بي اس حتى دق الخنزيرة . 
من جديد عملت دوسية شاملة لمادة المساحة ربن يساعدني لأعملها كتاب

عمان وسط البلد المركز العالي فوق مطعم السهل الأخضر


----------



## داودسرحان (26 فبراير 2009)

*التحدي*

الجميع يدرس المساحة لكن ليسو كلهم يخرجون المساحين .
واذا كان هناك جمعية مصرية واكاديمية وخلافه فلماذا يأتينا طلاب مصريين !! بل وسعوديين وسودانيين وعراقيين وسوريين. 
ان الجمعية والأكاديمية تتعامل مع خريجي التوجيهي ذوي المعدلات بل وربما طلاب الهندسة فقط , اما نحن فنأخذ بيد حملة الصف 10 بنجاح ونسلس المادة لهم . 
انني احترم مصر رائدة العلوم وام المفكرين لكن مصر لا تحترم سوى الطالب القوي واقول لها اعطينا ملافيظك وكل من لفظه العالم ,بمشيئة الله نحن نعدهم ونحييهم من غياهبهم
والله المعين :81:


----------



## مهندس ديدو (27 فبراير 2009)

وكمان شركه القاهره للا عمال الهندسيه والفنيه صاحبه توكيل توبكون تعطى دورات وللاستفسار يرجى الاتصال برقم 0106525803 المهندس عبدالرحمن


----------



## هاجس اليمن (8 فبراير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 فبراير 2010)

انا موجود بالسعودية وتحت امرك فى اى خدمة انا شغال فى مجال المساحة كلمنى على الاميل


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]لالالالالازززززم تقرأ الموضوع ده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Total Station ) دورات على محطات الرصد المتكامله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Leveling دورات على أجهزة الميزان الاتوماتيكى والد يجيتال ( [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Digital Theodolite ) دورات على أجهزت التيودوليت الرقميه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]002 - 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]002 - 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]002 - 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]لالالالالازززززم تقرأ الموضوع ده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للراغبين فى دورات مساحيه على أحدث الاجهزه اليابانيه بأسعار مغريه جدااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شركة القاهره للاعمال الهندسيه والفنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Total Station ) دورات على محطات الرصد المتكامله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Leveling دورات على أجهزة الميزان الاتوماتيكى والد يجيتال ( [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( Digital Theodolite ) دورات على أجهزت التيودوليت الرقميه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 0145690003 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## مهندس دوت نت (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
يوجد اكاديميه اسمها اكاديميه المساحه العالميه ولها موقع علي النت 
gsgisa
وموجوده في طنطا وبتقدم دورات علي الاجهزه المساحيه وعلي البرامج ايضا 
والمفاجاه ان الاسعار بجد بسيطه جدا 
وبيعطيها مهندسون متخصصون وبتقدم شهاده معتمده من الخارجيه المصريه 
وانا واحد دخلتها وعجبتني جدا لان الناس اللي فيها عندهم ضمير جدا 
وده رقم المهندس المسئول 0100531500


----------



## الله الله اكبر (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز 
يوجد مكان بجدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
يقدم دورات تدريبية علي اجهزة المساحة الحديثة
وذلك باسعار جيدة جدا جدا
والهاتف : 6750463
وذلك تحت ايدي مهندسين متخصصين​


----------

